# Bernadette & Puppies



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are AMAR's newest rescues. Bernadette and her puppies. Bernadette is a Maltese mix who recently gave birth to 3 females and 2 males. Someone called the shelter saying they found a dog and 5 puppies. When the Animal Control Office picked them up, the officer felt the puppies were born in this home but the family just didn't want to deal a mom dog and her puppies. 

Wonder who the dad is? Since all the babies are tan!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

This poor little girl looks so uneasy. I cannot imagine who the daddy to these pups could be. I hope she finds a forever home as I am sure the pups will find a home much quicker.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

So cute! :wub:

I think mom is cute, and I like adults--you know more or less what you are getting!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

It makes me sooooo mad to see people giving up their dogs; however, I would rather them give them up to someone who will take care of them then making them suffer.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she's such a doll and look at those adorable babies...how can anyone do that to them? People are so cruel... At least they gave them to animal control instead of dumping them...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She has such sweet eyes. I just don't understand some people...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That last photo is adorable----I pray to God that good homes are found!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank goodness Bernadette and her babies are safe. Just look at those little fat, precious tummies! Bernadette is a busy Mom!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad Bernadette and her babies found a safe haven. Hopefully they will all be in wonderful forever homes soon.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have my dibs on the little white and brown female. LOL I just hope she isn't a pit mix. They are all small and may have some Lhasa in them. Hugs Edie


----------

